# Doppelten Code in IntelliJ finden



## MiMa (18. Okt 2022)

Ich würde gerne doppelten Code mit IntelliJ finden und entfernen wollen.
Habe zuvor noch nicht mit IntelliJ gearbeitet, würde es aber gerne probieren wollen.
Auf meinem Rechner habe ich IntelliJ Ultimate 2022.2.3 installiert.

Im Netz habe ich auch das Plugin Anity-Copy-Paser gefunden, das aber leider nur mit der
Version 2021.3 funktioniert.

Hat schon mal jemand mal Quellcode auf doppelte Code geprüft um auch doppelte 
Methoden zu finden? 

Danke


----------



## httpdigest (18. Okt 2022)

Hol dir IntelliJ IDEA Ultimate. Das kann das ganz automatisch: https://www.jetbrains.com/help/idea/analyzing-duplicates.html
Und funktioniert auch erstaunlich gut.


----------



## MiMa (18. Okt 2022)

Habs oben geschrieben, das ich die Ultimate 2022.2.3 installiert habe.
Ist nur die Frage wie das ganze genau funktioniert?
Es werden Fenster geöffnet und auch mit dem Zusatz (Originale)


----------

